# Just returned from Hyatt CP Vacation Club Stay and Tour



## pharmlivin (Oct 21, 2007)

We stayed 2 nights in a Studio in Building 51 (Magnolia) and did the tour yesterday (10/20/07).  Our guide was new and didn't seem to have too many details at her fingertips. It was supposed to be 90 minutes but we were there 2 hours.  Although a beautiful resort with exceptional staff, we were concerned when we saw that only 3 of the potential 10 or 12 buildings are so far completed.  One guide told us that there was a nest of Bald Eagles and they had to halt construction for awhile.  My concern is if they never complete the other buildings will the maintenance burden fall on the small number of owners in the three existing buildings?  On the other hand, if they are all built out, how will the ammenities support all those families?  
The tour wa no pressure but kind of drawn out and I got frustrated because I was not getting the kind of valuable information from the Hyatt salesperson as I am used to getting from these boards....(I'm a TUG Member but I need to straighten out my GUEST status on TUG when I get a minute).  If you have any questions about the presentation shot/shout them out and I'll try and answer based on my experience.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 21, 2007)

Can you share prices/incentives?  Thanks.


----------



## Transit (Oct 21, 2007)

Did you take the shuttle boat to the beach ? How was that experience? Did the Lazy river pool seem large enough for that property. Did the salesman mention anything about Siesta key?


----------



## pharmlivin (Oct 21, 2007)

1. We got one price listed on the back of a scrap piece of paper...2 bedroom 1st floor building 51 I think she said it was a LO for 28,800 week 10.  She said there were incentives for multiple weeks but then did't give any more details.  I think I might have made it pretty clear we were not buying anything that day so...

2. Lazy river looked great. We didn't have time to try it but it looked plenty big...it is off to the side behind the main pools and it could be easy to miss if you didn't look for it...but it looked like a nice size.

3. No mention of Siesta Key (this salesperson had all she could do to keep up on CP let alone know much about any other resort).

4. Yes we took the trolly to the marina then the shuttle boat (holds 31 people but there were only about 12 or so) to Hickory Island...the beach was nice but it was very, very, very buggy the day we were there.  It was hot and humid and no breeze so the no see-ums and mosquitoes were terrible.  It is a must to use bug juice.  There are restroom facilities and picnic tables and lounges on the beach but no food service.  You can bring your own food though.  The boat ride is nice...we saw dolphins and interesting birds along the way. The ride took about 20 minutes and boats seem to return back to the CP about every 45 mins to an hour (at least that seemed to be the schedule when we were there this weekend) and the trolly schdule seems in sync with the shuttle boat.


----------



## carolbol (Oct 21, 2007)

We just arrived here today.  We take our tour tomorrow.  Any specific questions would you like us to ask for you?  Maybe we can get more info....

We are here for 3 nights and are in the same building, #51.  I guess that is where they put the stay and tour guests.....


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 21, 2007)

Carolbol --

A variety of weeks/unit sizes/prices would be great.  

Thanks,
-jerseygirl


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 22, 2007)

pharmlivin said:


> 1. We got one price listed on the back of a scrap piece of paper...2 bedroom 1st floor building 51 I think she said it was a LO for 28,800 week 10.  She said there were incentives for multiple weeks but then did't give any more details.  I think I might have made it pretty clear we were not buying anything that day so...
> 
> 2. Lazy river looked great. We didn't have time to try it but it looked plenty big...it is off to the side behind the main pools and it could be easy to miss if you didn't look for it...but it looked like a nice size.
> 
> ...




Is it always full of bugs in Bonita Springs year round? I was thinking of heading over to cP for 4 days Beg Dec 26


----------



## TFrazier (Oct 22, 2007)

It is not always full of bugs at Coconut Plantation.  The humidity level they have recently been experiencing has been the reason for the no see um's and the mosquito's.  Around the pool is very nice, as there is a pest control system in place that takes care of the bugs.


----------



## pharmlivin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Sorry for the bug scare...*

The buggy situation was on the island where the shuttle boat takes you to use the beach...I'm not sure about the rest of the year but the previous poster was correct the humidity was high and there was no breeze.  Like anywhere else, conditions vary from day to day and season to season.


----------



## Transit (Oct 22, 2007)

The no seeums are just part of sw Florida vacationing.They are highly annoying at times. Wait till the Marriott Crystal shores people who bought sight unseen$$$$$$get intoduced to these little vampires (Marco is prime with theme). Pharmlivin, thanks for the info I've wanted to check this resort out for a while I'll get around to it sooner or later.


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 23, 2007)

I live here in Bonita ~ Stayed at both the Point & Plantation Resorts & worked for Hyatt Plantation in Marketin. The bugs are always gonna be around in Florida, wherever ya stay. The No Seeums are usually out at Dusk & Dawn. We go fishin a lot & they are ready to eat ya in the mornin & evenin hours. Bonita does a very good job of keepin the pests down as do the Plantation & Point.

This month we have set a new record month for October since back-in the 70s. The bugs are still out but next week we should be goin back to the regular temps for November. I guess you learn to live with these pests once you become a local ~~


----------



## seatrout (Oct 23, 2007)

We are heading there CP during x-mas week.

What is a no seeum bug ?? Is it mosquitoes ??

I was thinking about booking manatees & airboat ride.  What would be the odd of the weather nice enough for this and chance of seeing them ??

thanks


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Conch Man said:


> I live here in Bonita ~ Stayed at both the Point & Plantation Resorts & worked for Hyatt Plantation in Marketin. The bugs are always gonna be around in Florida, wherever ya stay. The No Seeums are usually out at Dusk & Dawn. We go fishin a lot & they are ready to eat ya in the mornin & evenin hours. Bonita does a very good job of keepin the pests down as do the Plantation & Point.
> 
> This month we have set a new record month for October since back-in the 70s. The bugs are still out but next week we should be goin back to the regular temps for November. I guess you learn to live with these pests once you become a local ~~



Hi Conch Man
All season long?


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 23, 2007)

_*Yes Ben, we built our home in 2005 & became "Sun Worshipers" & "Beach Bums" all year long ~ Nothin better than livin in "Paradise" ~*_  




benjaminb13 said:


> Hi Conch Man
> 
> All season long?


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 23, 2007)

_*That's the answer, ya can't see them!!  ~~*_  



seatrout said:


> What is a no seeum bug ??


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 23, 2007)

We dealt with Tracy at CP. She is the exact opposite of the rep you met. Very ,very thorough and pleasant to deal with.

She mailed us a wonderful package with all the info. Very well done.

I  really loved the resort. Top shelf. I did not get to see the beach as we dropped in unannounced at day's end. I do not like the idea of having to take a shuttle to the dock to get to the beach and for us that was the sticky point plus only 13 resorts most are in ski areas right now. We are beachlovers.

I prefered Marriott for the beach access and the 30 + resorts but Hyatt interiors and grounds were just terrific. 
Bonita is great to visit the new Coconut Plantation Mall nearby. Great places to eat and shop. Not the typical mall. It's all outdoors.


I was introduced to no see ums one May on Captiva Island. I scratched something awful for 2 weeks. My poor legs. I think I got bit on the beach while collecting shells. Sanibel stoop.


----------



## pharmlivin (Oct 23, 2007)

*I forgot to mention*

...the 600.00 closing fees quoted !  Little high I thought.  Purchased Disney, from Disney, a few years back and they paid closing.


----------



## The Conch Man (Oct 24, 2007)

Now, that's a quote I like!!      :rofl: 



pcgirl54 said:


> I think I got bit on the beach while collecting shells. _*Sanibel stoop*_.


----------



## carolbol (Oct 28, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> Carolbol --
> 
> A variety of weeks/unit sizes/prices would be great.
> 
> ...




Jersey girl
You have a PM

Carol


----------



## Kal (Oct 29, 2007)

pharmlivin said:


> ...One guide told us that there was a nest of Bald Eagles and they had to halt construction for awhile...


 
*Hyatt Vacation Ownership* encountered a problem at their *Hyatt Coconut Plantation* resort when a pair of bald eagles decided to move their nesting location to a spot between the *Hyatt Regency Coconut Point Resort & Spa* and the *Raptor Bay Golf Club* at the west end of Coconut Road.

Nesting eagles means no building too close to them, so Hyatt had to pause its building program for the timeshare resort.

What to do? Well, Hyatt applied for a zoning change to accommodate the eagles. With less space for buildings, their compromise is to build them taller to be able to include all of the 362 approved units. Instead of the original plan for 14 three-story buildings, the resort would have three 3-story buildings already built, plus seven 6-story buildings for a total of 10 buildings.

*Lee County’s hearing examiner has now recommended approval of the request and County planning staff also recommended approval, with conditions including a bald eagle management plan.*

County commissioners will make the final decision at a hearing yet to be scheduled.

Go *Here* for the original resort layout design.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 21, 2007)

Because of the new forum setup, I'm bumping several threads (non-starwood & non-HGVC info) thread to the top.


----------

